# These brakes on bullhorn handlebars???



## Tour De Frans (Apr 3, 2005)

How could I put the brake calipers on bullhorn handlebars. Since the cables are coming out of the top, does this mean I coudn't run them through the handlebar tape? please help me out. Thanks


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

First they are mtb brakes and would not fit on a road-diameter bull horn.

Where/which direction are you thinking of mounting them? You can see how the cables run. Here is a set of mtb levers on a mountain-diameter bar with built in bar ends.

TF


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

*First things first.*

Is that an MTB bar and MTB or BMX brake levers? If so, the ID of the clamp will most likely be different than the OD of the bullhorn bars. You _should_ be able to get them on, but maybe not...

Anyway, if they do fit, I see you having three options:

1.) Run them with the clamps at the very end of the bars, with the barrel adjusters pointing forward. Housing goes out and loops back towards the bike. Freaky-looking.

2.) Run them with the clamps somewhere in the "drops" of the base bar, with the barrel adjusters pointing back. Some of the housing can be hidden under the handlebar tape, but you still need smooth bends so the brake cables can move. Not so comfy, as it's a good bet that the lever clamp will be somewhere you want to put your palms.

3.) Run them on the "flats" of the base bar, like normal brake levers. Depending on the design of the lever you might not be able to get it around the angle between the "drops" and the "flats". In fact, you might not even be able to do option #2 for the same reason. And, unless you have a fixie, it's probably not the safest option, either.

You could always look around for a deal on reverse-pull levers...


----------



## Tour De Frans (Apr 3, 2005)

TurboTurtle said:


> First they are mtb brakes and would not fit on a road-diameter bull horn.
> 
> Where/which direction are you thinking of mounting them? You can see how the cables run. Here is a set of mtb levers on a mountain-diameter bar with built in bar ends.
> 
> TF


Is there a place, like Ebay, that I could buy the correct brake levers. If so, what type and kind should I get for a reasonable price?


----------



## Tour De Frans (Apr 3, 2005)

Tour De Frans said:


> Is there a place, like Ebay, that I could buy the correct brake levers. If so, what type and kind should I get for a reasonable price?


Looks like i would need the reverse brake levers. Is it possible to use those with the cables on the bike. Do I need a bike mechanic to hook them up, or can I do it myself?


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

*I've run mtn and road levers*


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

*Don't toss the cables yet.*



Tour De Frans said:


> Looks like i would need the reverse brake levers. Is it possible to use those with the cables on the bike. Do I need a bike mechanic to hook them up, or can I do it myself?


If you set up the brakes on the bike now, you should be able to do it with reverse pull levers - makes sense once you pull 'em out of the package and play around with them a bit.

The least expensive option is probably the Dia-Compe BL-188. It was around for a long time until it got revamped and re-released be Cane Creek as the 200TT. Tektro also makes a competing product. All three should be under $30 new. Above and beyond that, you're getting into the land of carbon fiber blades and proprietary designs, but not much more mechanical advantage. And you're right; eBay is the best place to go, especially for older product or if you don't mind them a bit scuffed up.

Since you'll be mounting the levers at the end of the bullhorn, the current set-up of cables and housing isn't going to work. Some of these reverse-pull levers use MTB (barrel-ended) brake cables, so you could probably use your current REAR cable/housing for your new FRONT set-up, but you would definitely need to buy new for the rear brake (unless, again, you've got a fixed gear, in which case you may choose to eschew the rear brake altogether).

Hope this helps. Oh, and check out the Fixed Gear forum on this site or the Fixed Gear Gallery for photos of reverse-pull levers in action, and all those triathlon sites as well.


----------



## Tour De Frans (Apr 3, 2005)

Fast Eddie said:


> If you set up the brakes on the bike now, you should be able to do it with reverse pull levers - makes sense once you pull 'em out of the package and play around with them a bit.
> 
> The least expensive option is probably the Dia-Compe BL-188. It was around for a long time until it got revamped and re-released be Cane Creek as the 200TT. Tektro also makes a competing product. All three should be under $30 new. Above and beyond that, you're getting into the land of carbon fiber blades and proprietary designs, but not much more mechanical advantage. And you're right; eBay is the best place to go, especially for older product or if you don't mind them a bit scuffed up.
> 
> Since you'll be mounting the levers at the end of the bullhorn, the current set-up of cables and housing isn't going to work. Some of these reverse-pull levers use MTB (barrel-ended) brake cables, so you could probably use your current REAR cable/housing for your new FRONT set-up, but you would definitely need to buy new for the rear brake (unless, again, you've got a fixed gear, in which case you may choose to eschew the rear brake altogether).


The bike is a single speed. I actualy haven't gotten it yet, so I dont know what type of cables it has. Maybe someone could figure it out by looking at the picture. But I would like to buy some bullhorn handlebars and Cane Creek 200 TT brake levers. What I want to know is if these brake levers will work. If anyone could help me out, that would be great.


----------

